# Fuji Team 07 - $1500 - Any better bike for the value?



## the shark (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anyone know of a better deal than the Fuji Team 07 for $1500.

It is full carbon with Ultegra/105. I can also get the 06 with Durace/Ultegra and a little better set of wheels for around 1700.

Let me know of any other bikes in this price range, or would I have to go to $2000 to check out Scott CRI and Trek's etc.

Also - anyone who owns or test rode a Fuji please chime in. It seems to fit me well.

I will use the bike to do some group rides and a few Sprint Triathlons and Time Trials. My longest rides on weekends are just 2-3 hours.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

the shark said:


> Does anyone know of a better deal than the Fuji Team 07 for $1500.
> ...



That is a great deal and you should jump all over it.

Once you get it, Ride it like you Stole It


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

If you live near a Performance Bike shop see what they have. The one i work at has a few 06 clearence Fuji's for cheaper. We have a team for like 1200 and a few team rc's for like 2200 or 2300 or less, i cant remember. last years models are always going to be better deal. The 07 should start to go on clearence in november i think i was told. But if you need it now that is a good price for the 06


----------



## the shark (Aug 15, 2007)

For some reason the 06 is $200 more. It has some better components though. 

I am checking today to see if the 52 0r 54 fits me better, then would decide.

Which one would you go with, the 06 0r 07, and what upgrades /changes are needed? I know I will change the Saddle, but maybe wheels.

The one bummer at performance is you can not upgrade, so have to sell the stuff you do not want on EBAY.


----------



## melmark2 (Jul 27, 2007)

the shark said:


> Does anyone know of a better deal than the Fuji Team 07 for $1500.
> 
> It is full carbon with Ultegra/105. I can also get the 06 with Durace/Ultegra and a little better set of wheels for around 1700.
> 
> ...


My LBS has 'em for $1295. I think you can find them cheaper than $1500, but not by much. I considered this bike as well (the higher end team rc) but ended up going with the CR1. For the price though, the Fuji is a great buy.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

in a race yesterday a guy crashed on his fuji and the top tube and down tube crumpled and the carbon frame was ruined... but that could happen to any bike


----------

